# Shirts: How many wears between washes?



## N.O.Joe (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I was contemplating posting this on the Manners/Etiquette or Grooming area, but decided the item would be better served here.

I've noticed quite a few mentioning wearing shirts (casual or dress) 2, 3, and 4 or more times before washing. Am I missing something? Is that really normal? I must admit that I wash any shirt I wear if I, either wear it for more than 3-4 hours or spill something on it. I find that not only can I not bear to wear something not freshly-ironed but also notice that once I have a shirt on for quite some time that grime builds around the collar and cuffs. Am I the only one in my own camp?

Thanks,
J


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll let a dress shirt go a couple of wearings between washings, so long as it hasn't picked up a spill, etc. Washing is terrible for clothes and a dang nuisance to boot. Hang a dress shirt to air, maybe give it a good brushing, and don't iron in sweat. If you have serious problems with collars and cuffs you may simply have to wash after each wear.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

With my OCBD shirts two or three I would say depending on how much wear it gets...

But with formal pleated shirts for wear with a dinner jacket, they are washed and starched after each wash.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I wash after every wear. And I even dry them (gasp!).

They're tough, they can handle it. Brooks and Mercer shirts make it 150 washings easy. When they start fraying, demote to weekend wear, we'll all survive.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Days like today, once; in the winter 2 -4 for me.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

statboy said:


> I wash after every wear. And I even dry them (gasp!). They're tough, they can handle it. Brooks and Mercer shirts make it 150 washings easy. When they start fraying, demote to weekend wear, we'll all survive.


 Completely agree. Shirts are a semi-disposable commodity IMO....you wear then, you enjoy them, you clean them, you discard them when the time comes. I would much rather my shirts look crisp and smell clean - and get 5 years out of them, then to wear them 3 times before washing for the sake of a year or two of life. If you have enough shirts in rotation....you can launder them after each wear and still have them last a long time.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

mrkleen said:


> Completely agree. Shirts are a semi-disposable commodity IMO....you wear then, you enjoy them, you clean them, you discard them when the time comes. I would much rather my shirts look crisp and smell clean - and get 5 years out of them, then to wear them 3 times before washing for the sake of a year or two of life. If you have enough shirts in rotation....you can launder them after each wear and still have them last a long time.


+1 every time.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

I send my dress shirts to the cleaners for laundering and pressing (no starch) after each and every wear. I have enough that I could go several weeks without a trip to the cleaners but I usually go once a week. Don't wear a dirty shirt.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Dress shirts - after each wear. Cotton gets stronger in water. Exception - if you've worn it out for a short evening event you might be able to get another wear from the shirt without laundering.

Sport shirts - after several wearing is OK.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

I've standardized - for dress shirts I wear twice. I have a place in the closet where I hang, facing the other direction, those shirts I've already worn once - this way I know after the next wear to put them in the "shirt laundry" pile.

Sport shirts, to be honest, I tend to wash after every wear. That's probably because I tend to get them dirtier - I'm less careful about sport shirts than dress shirts, for obvious reasons. And throwing them in the washer is too easy, compared to taking them out for shirt laundry. I know, I know, I should wash & iron dress shirts myself... but it's not happening


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

No matter what, after each and every wear. A quality shirt + following the care directions = a long lived, fresh shirt.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Usually one, two max. I have oily skin above the neck (desert dry legs, how does that work?) and get collar rings though I shower daily or more and scrub the area. YMMV, gunk-wise, but you're loading a shrt with some oil, dead skin, etc. with any wearing.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

I never wash a shirt. If it's going to rain I will hang them out (on a plastic hanger, of course!) to rinse off the dust. When they get a little greasy I just roll them around in cat litter.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

David V said:


> I never wash a shirt. If it's going to rain I will hang them out (on a plastic hanger, of course!) to rinse off the dust. When they get a little greasy I just roll them around in cat litter.


Is that...trad?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

mrkleen said:


> Completely agree. Shirts are a semi-disposable commodity IMO....you wear then, you enjoy them, you clean them, you discard them when the time comes. I would much rather my shirts look crisp and smell clean - and get 5 years out of them, then to wear them 3 times before washing for the sake of a year or two of life. If you have enough shirts in rotation....you can launder them after each wear and still have them last a long time.


Amen to this big time!!! I can't imagine wearing a shirt a second time, especially in a situation where you are wearing a dress shirt. It will be a bit dirty and possibly a bit smelly. Even if people don't say anything about it, it does not mean you won't be noticed. I would certainly wash the shirt every time and never put on a jacket and tie if I'm wearing a "used" shirt.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

mrkleen said:


> Completely agree. Shirts are a semi-disposable commodity IMO....you wear then, you enjoy them, you clean them, you discard them when the time comes. I would much rather my shirts look crisp and smell clean - and get 5 years out of them, then to wear them 3 times before washing for the sake of a year or two of life. If you have enough shirts in rotation....you can launder them after each wear and still have them last a long time.


I agree entirely. We had a thread a couple of months ago whose posts revealed people with a strong background in the traditional martial arts tend to be very determined about most aspects of cleanliness. Also, I'm an obsessive-compulsive clean freak. Wearing out the shirt a bit sooner is a small price to pay for never putting on a soiled garment.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Andy said:


> Dress shirts - after each wear. Cotton gets stronger in water. Exception - if you've worn it out for a short evening event you might be able to get another wear from the shirt without laundering.
> 
> Sport shirts - after several wearing is OK.


So it's okay for more than one person to wear the same sport shirt before washing, Mr. Andy? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

David V said:


> I never wash a shirt. If it's going to rain I will hang them out (on a plastic hanger, of course!) to rinse off the dust. When they get a little greasy I just roll them around in cat litter.


Why bother with all that? WWHD? (What would hippies do?) Just leave it out in the sun in order to kill the bacteria. :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

In winter with a t-shirt, OCBD's get two days' of wear; against bare skin in the summer, one. I launder and iron each shirt myself, so a fresh shirt is precious.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

N.O.Joe said:


> ...I've noticed quite a few mentioning wearing shirts (casual or dress) 2, 3, and 4 or more times before washing. Am I missing something? Is that really normal?...


It is "normal" for a sweathog.

Just kidding. Heh, heh.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

My body produces too many juices and fogs to get away with multiple wearings. It's into the hamper at the end of each day.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

As often as my underwear.

I'm in the no T-shirt camp, but still laundered them after one wearing when I wore one. There's no way a dress shirt will be acceptable after a day of wear. Though I do confess to sometimes recycling a flannel shirt in winter for a second wearing.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

N.O.Joe said:


> I've noticed quite a few mentioning wearing shirts (casual or dress) 2, 3, and 4 or more times before washing.


I wouldn't want to be noticed wearing shirts more than once before washing.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

For me...wear a shirt, wash the shirt; wear a shirt, wash the shirt...and the beat goes on, and the beat goes on. We don't do no sloppy seconds here!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Eagle, I thought your beat was: wear a shirt, give it to the Mrs and she washes it, wear a shirt, ... etc. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

David V said:


> I never wash a shirt. If it's going to rain I will hang them out (on a plastic hanger, of course!) to rinse off the dust. When they get a little greasy I just roll them around in cat litter.


Not many here will remember Harris's baseball bat and wash tub method of washing OCBD's but this would surely top the "Harris method". The only question is "do you use new or used cat litter?"
Tom


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> There's no way a dress shirt will be acceptable after a day of wear. Though I do confess to sometimes recycling a flannel shirt in winter for a second wearing.


Agree. I might wear a sportshirt Saturday-Sunday if I'm being pretty lazy and don't have to go out; more true for winter flannels and chamois then summer shirts. Shirts I wear to work get one wearing and then get washed.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Not trying to be judgmental, but one wear, one wash here. I don't buy shirts that I can't afford to replace. Even my vintage clothing gets regular wear.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Pink and Green said:


> Not trying to be judgmental, but one wear, one wash here.


Ditto. Washing your clothes is at least as easy as matching metals.


----------



## N.O.Joe (Jul 31, 2009)

I suppose when I first became aware of how off my perception is of, "What does/doesn't smell" I was looking for a fresh undershirt. Fresh out of the shower (nostrils clears/sense of smell heightened) I reached for one, only to give it a sniff and realize that it wasn't so fresh. That's what you get when you allow others to launder your clothing and possibly get clean mixed with soiled. After my next shower I tried this with a button-down shirt I had worn once but hadn't washed yet. I then realized that after taking the shirt off it didn't smell particularly bad, however, when I smelled it after my sinuses were clear their was quite the discernible difference.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm of a seasonal preference on this. In the summer(in Alabama), one wear per wash on sport shirts. In the winter time, I'll wear thicker plaids or flannels more than once and sport shirts as well. For "dress" occasions, I can't see wearing a dirty shirt ever. There is a point at which not washing to preserve life shortens life because of soil/oil causing quicker deterioration. 

To each his own.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> Eagle, I thought your beat was: wear a shirt, give it to the Mrs and she washes it, wear a shirt, ... etc. :icon_smile_wink:


LOL. Indeed it was/is! Thank you for the clarification. :biggrin:


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

I agree with my friend EVT, but I think it's important to wear an undershirt under one's dress shirt. Otherwise, wash after each wearing.


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

I wear a dress shirt everyday to work (I teach). I almost always wear a fresh one, which I've washed and ironed myself. The main cause for wearing a shirt twice in my case is sleeping in and grabbing the first thing I see as I rush out the door for my 7:20 class (if my house were cleaner this would not be an issue). In the summer I switch to polo shirts, etc., and due to my schedule tend to putter around a lot, stay up way too late, and generally backslide a bit in the grooming department. I might go 2 days then, but I try for 1.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

I wear an undershirt, don't sweat much, and work in an air conditioned environment year round, which definitely influences my washing frequency:

My *general *rule of thumb is two wearings between washings. But that doesn't hold true for some of my finer shirt fabrics.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I live in DC and walk to work, so in the summer time, I usually only get one wear per shirt. This is also true on the weekends except I will often go through 2 shirts a day if I go out at night, as it doesn't take much more than a ride on the metro and a few minutes outside to run some errands to make me feel gross.

In the other 3 seasons, though, I can often get up to 3 wearings, especially in the winter.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

A polo or sportshirt will occasionally get a second wearing from me, but I tend to wash a dress shirt after every wear.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

You boys stink.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

No, no, no...I apply deodorant directly to the _shirt_.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. That would explain those unsightly 'pit stains!'


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, well, just make sure you stay downwind...


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

OK, OK, now that I see it in writing, I will no longer wear my shirts twice in the winter. It's too embarrassing to admit it anymore.


----------



## Richard Minks (Mar 1, 2010)

*This thread is eye opening!*

One wear, one wash. This is surprising to me that this thread received so much of a response.

But it also makes me think of another older thread that appeared here with respect to how many shirts a man should have in his wardrobe (dress shirts). At this point I have more than 30, so I can wear a shirt every day to work and weekends and not wear it twice in a month. So as I get older, the only thing I am fighting is keeping my neck size and not the decision to wash a shirt.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Richard Minks said:


> So as I get older, the only thing I am fighting is keeping my neck size and not the decision to wash a shirt.


Amen, brother.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

One wear and then to the laundry hamper. Always a clean shirt if I shower during the day before going out etc. All shirts go to the cleaners on the weekend. While good shirts will last through numerous cleanings, they are fundamentally disposable wear items. I am surprised by how many people wear dirty shirts to work.


----------



## Richard Minks (Mar 1, 2010)

cglex said:


> While good shirts will last through numerous cleanings, they are fundamentally disposable wear items.


Just thinking about this quote. I kind of disagree. Shirts are only disposable items if you cannot control your size (weight, neck, etc.) right?
If you view shirts as works of art, wouldn't you have a different appeciation? Couldn't you say that about suits and shoes and a lot of other wears that are in our closets? I have had a few shirts with patterns that I have loved only to realize that I could not find that pattern again. Or ordering from a vendor today being disappointed only to be nostalgic about when you had a shirt from them earlier in their career when the quality was excellent.

Also, every year prices of shirts increase. That's inflation, carry cost on cotton, etc. and higher profit margins....can't do nothing about that. So if you find a wonderful pattern today, why not try to keep it and enjoy for a long time, EVEN WHITE & BLUE SHIRTS. If this is the case, why do we come to these threads to embrace opinions on "classic" or "timeless" fashion? Isn't this experiment teaching us that quality, fabric types, fit, collars, etc. matter and if we put that much effort in our appearence .... I could carry on. Maybe all of this stems from me receiving my order of bespoke shirts. Hey, why pay all this money for shirts? They are disposable wear items, so who cares.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Pretty noble sentiments. Suits can last so many years in large part because they do not need to be dry cleaned very often whereas shirts should be washed every wearing. If you have enough shirts to rotate them so that each shirt is washed infrequently it might be possible to have shirts that last. There also is the option of having new collars and cuffs put on when they fray.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

No necktie wearing, so every 3-4 wearings whether they need them or not.
Not a big sweater, air conditioned work environment, always an undershirt. Iron to touch-up--bada bing bada boo.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> As often as my underwear.
> 
> I'm in the no T-shirt camp, but still laundered them after one wearing when I wore one. There's no way a dress shirt will be acceptable after a day of wear. Though I do confess to sometimes recycling a flannel shirt in winter for a second wearing.


That's me too. I often wear a T under a flannel shirt in the winter so I rationalize like the T is the shirt and the shirt is a jacket.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I did a quick survey of the geographical location of the posters on this thread. As expected, not many from the Deep Gulf South...where the humidity often rivals the temperature during what would most define as "summer" weather in _their_ particular locals. Down here--it is warm to steamingly hot and humid far more days of the year than it is cool and/or dry. From May to October one can count on being at least moderately damp a good part of the time unless you never go outdoors and can tolerate a huge power bill for industrial strength air conditioning 24/7.

Down here if you didn't wear a fresh shirt at least daily...you would find yourself decidedly lonely for a good part of the year. Generally that question would be akin to asking how many days can one go without a bath or shower.

I will admit that I went through a period about 30 years ago when I was finally able to start buying really high quality OCBDs. I truly did consider my Gitman Bros. and Kenneth Gordon's works of art and couldn't afford enough to have constant backups while my beloved but expensive shirts were at the cleaners--and I preferred them profesionally pressed. I would go 2--occasionally 3--days between launderings and wear lots of a heavy anti-perspirant.

The result was a caked on crust of the anti-perspirant on the underarm portions of my t-shirts and dress shirts. After noticing it on mine, I began to notice it on other men as well. It's the only time I've had to abandon shirts for reasons other than weight gain or loss. I now have shirt wardrobes in about 3 sizes and enough of each that I'm assured of never having to wear one without a fresh laundering.

No odor problems and no underarm gunk. In this part of the country--I can't imagine having an alternative. BTW, on cold days I will wear a flannel for more than one day around the house (only) if I don't do anything to work up a sweat or get it dirty.

Too long a ramble as usual. Bottom-line: It is, in part, a matter of geography.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

A lot of the replies here surprised me. Personally I wear my shirts only once before washing. I also wash and iron my shirts myself.


----------



## N.O.Joe (Jul 31, 2009)

I find it interesting that anyone makes the argument that to show appreciation for a shirt (fabric/pattern/fit) they like, they do not wash it as much to prevent it from getting worn-out prematurely. I would say, wear the shirt less (gaining an even greater appreciation) and just have it longer. By washing and ironing my shirts (my inspection period) I am made more aware of the little stains that could possibly be permanent were I to allow the shirt to sit/hang without laundering.


----------



## dshell (Mar 17, 2007)

fishertw said:


> Not many here will remember Harris's baseball bat and wash tub method of washing OCBD's but this would surely top the "Harris method". The only question is "do you use new or used cat litter?"
> Tom


I don't know of this Harris method. I, for one, find these methods (e.g., the Mac method for dealing with Shell) to be some of the most insightful parts of these fora. Could you post a link or give a little more detail?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Joe: Having a good rotation of shirts helps as well.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Joe: Having a good rotation of shirts helps as well.


So true, Jovan. In baseball a five-pitcher starting rotation is ideal, but I think with shirts, at least eight shirts are needed for a good rotation. In baseball, a pitcher can get injured and needs to be replaced by calling up a minor league pitcher, or converting a pitcher from the bullpen into a starter. I guess the equivalent in shirts would be to buy a new one. If there is a good tailor maybe you can get the shirt back into the rotation quickly. When all is said and done, it's easier to replace a shirt than good starting pitcher.


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

one wear one wash for me - and I wash and iron myself. but it's quite humid here so that makes a difference.


----------



## Richard Minks (Mar 1, 2010)

N.O.Joe said:


> I find it interesting that anyone makes the argument that to show appreciation for a shirt (fabric/pattern/fit) they like, they do not wash it as much to prevent it from getting worn-out prematurely. I would say, wear the shirt less (gaining an even greater appreciation) and just have it longer. By washing and ironing my shirts (my inspection period) I am made more aware of the little stains that could possibly be permanent were I to allow the shirt to sit/hang without laundering.


What I would add is have a wardrobe full of shirts with patterns you like as well as many solid white and blue. You can appreciate the fabric, pattern, fit and not wash them very often because you have a greater number in your rotation. 
We say the same thing with shoes, suits, even underwear!

7 days in a week - 7 shirts - one wash- don't wear them until sometime next month (12 washes a year)

If they are all wonderfully made shirts or high quality RTW that you have collected then all you have to do is fight to keep your neck size not the decision to wash a shirt.


----------



## Quintilianus (Sep 12, 2011)

Saltydog said:


> I did a quick survey of the geographical location of the posters on this thread. As expected, not many from the Deep Gulf South...where the humidity often rivals the temperature during what would most define as "summer" weather in _their_ particular locals. Down here--it is warm to steamingly hot and humid far more days of the year than it is cool and/or dry. From May to October one can count on being at least moderately damp a good part of the time unless you never go outdoors and can tolerate a huge power bill for industrial strength air conditioning 24/7.
> 
> Down here if you didn't wear a fresh shirt at least daily...you would find yourself decidedly lonely for a good part of the year. Generally that question would be akin to asking how many days can one go without a bath or shower.
> 
> ...


Gentlemen,

I'm in Atlanta and often wear my OCBD's twice before laundering-- sometimes even in June and July-- thanks to the following:

* I always wear an undershirt. 
* I don't take public transit, and I spend very little time outside, during the workday. 
* The AC is at least _adequate _at work.
* I remove my dress shirt and hang it up to air out the moment I get home. 
* I never wear the same shirt to work two days in a row.

Of course, I put a shirt in the wash after wearing it once if I've sweat a lot on it, if it smells, or if it is visibly soiled; otherwise, I have no qualms about wearing it again. How many of us wear the same pants repeatedly without washing? I know some people who do this without even bothering to rotate pairs of pants (or to iron, for that matter).

Therefore, I see no harm in wearing a shirt a second time, provided it has been aired out, rid of wrinkles, and rotated. Nevertheless, it would seem considerably more difficult to pull this off in the humidity of Savannah, and let's not even talk about a summer in New Orleans.

Cheers,

Quintilianus


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

Quintilianus said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I'm in Atlanta and often wear my OCBD's twice before laundering-- sometimes even in June and July-- thanks to the following:
> 
> ...


+1. although the way this thread has tilted has shamed me to cut down the "3-4" wearings to "2-3".


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

More than half a day/3-4 hours worn = washed. At the risk of 'too much information', I wear a wife-beater under and for the life of me can't figure out how that helps the underarms. Still, a 't' is too constricting.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Only if you're wearing a poor quality one!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I generally wear 100% cotton dress shirts exactly twice before home laundering, except in summer (although I usually wear golf shirts in summer instead of dress shirts). Having lived most of my life with an old-fashioned well, not hooked up to subsidized cheap town water lines, I have learned to go easy on water use.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Only if you're wearing a poor quality one!


OK, I will concede it's just a neurotic phobia but even one made from spider silk would likely impart that feeling of extra cloth under the arms that's too uncomfortable for this citizen. 
And that pea under all the mattresses was intolerable too.


----------



## Robertson (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm not sure, you'd have to ask Jeeves.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

If I'm wearing a tie, I was after every where, no exceptions unless I only wore the shirt for a few hours.

Otherwise I usually wash shirts after each wearing. I live in a city that gets very humid (DC) and I walk or take public transit everywhere, so it's necessary. Though sometimes in the winter I'll wear a shirt twice without washing.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Just once for me even if I only wear it to church and change right after. I'm somewhat surprised that you would want to wear it more than that without washing and ironing.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Acct2000 said:


> Just once for me even if I only wear it to church and change right after. *I'm somewhat surprised that you would want to wear it more than that without washing and ironing*.


Well, that was over six years ago. He's probably not still wanting to do that. The forum likely disabused him of that notion....over six years ago.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Once on, once off (and to the wash).


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

One time.


----------



## Mr.D (Aug 2, 2015)

One time. It would possibly be a bit wrinkly after that one use. For that reason alone, just one use.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

one week, then I do a wash on Wednesdays then change it.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Depends. I always wear undershirts so sweat, etc, isn't always an issue.

If I wear only for a few hours and feel like I can get another wear out of it, I do. If I think it's too dirty to wear again, I only wear it once.


----------



## mkrgk (Aug 16, 2010)

Not more than once for a few hours, as even with an undershirt there is accumulation of sweat and dirt around the collar.


----------



## Jainarayan (Jan 10, 2018)

Just once, unless it's a weekend and I only wore it for a short time. If I've been cooking or around other odors I won't wear it again without washing. For work even wearing a t shirt underneath, only once before it goes to the laundry. After one day's wear it gets creased, wrinkled and rumpled, and I don't like to iron.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

FLMike said:


> Well, that was over six years ago. He's probably not still wanting to do that. The forum likely disabused him of that notion....over six years ago.


I see what you are saying, but if that's true, it's unfortunate. I have my dress shirts done by a laundry and they look great! Wearing a wrinkled, used shirt never seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## tullioinnocenti (Mar 7, 2008)

N.O.Joe said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I was contemplating posting this on the Manners/Etiquette or Grooming area, but decided the item would be better served here.
> 
> ...


If you want your shirts to last you should wash them everytime you use them and don't wear them longer than a day. The grease around collar and cuffs actually damages the fibers of the fabric.


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

tullioinnocenti said:


> If you want your shirts to last you should wash them everytime you use them and don't wear them longer than a day. The grease around collar and cuffs actually damages the fibers of the fabric.


I finally purchased a naphtha laundry bar which works wonders on collars

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

